# Quick Intro - Quick Question



## BostonÜberAlles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey Everyone!

I've been looking for a martial art to fit for me for quite some time, and I finally found it in Jeet Kune Do.  I've bought a few books on it already, as well as read a good amount of online articles regarding it.  One of the main reasons I 'mesh' so well with it is the factor that it has an 'anything goes' philosophy - which creates individualism ( I believe everyone anyway should make their art their own.)  Also (I hope this is ok if I ask this here) has anyone heard of the Blazing Sun Fitness Center in MA?  Roger Peace (Hall Of Fame-r?) and Chuck Furtado (Student of Richard Bustillo) both teach JKD there and I was wondering if anyone knew them or of them before I train there.  


Thank you for reading


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to MartialTalk! I study JKD through a PFS school. Sorry, I don't know the school you mention!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 30, 2005)

I read over the website - and it seems like a good school.  I have heard of Richard Bustillo before, and it seems that Mr. Furtado is an instructor under him.  I especially like that they will give you a two week intro period at no cost to make up your mind.  If I were you, I'd hit as many classes as possible in those first two weeks.  

 Train hard!


----------



## kenpochad (Jun 30, 2005)

go and see if you conact with the people there


----------



## BostonÜberAlles (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you for the fast replies!

*Arnisador* - There are 2 PFS instructors local to me. One is *Paul Heroux *, a "full instructor" who used to run a school near my house. However, I believe it closed down. I don't think they still practice there. The other is *Jason Uga*, an "apprentice instructor" who is located in Malden, MA. Have you heard of either of them?
*Flatlander* - Richard Bustillo seems to be mentioned in a lot of places, but nothing substantial in any one location. I believe he teaches the JKD Concepts style of JKD, which is cool with me. I plan on taking the classes at the Blazing Sun Fitness Center in the coming weeks - with a few friends to bring along (one primarily for Grappling, the other with Kali / Escrima.)

*KempoChad* - Of course.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know them! I enjoy what I study, but for me it's an adjunct to my Modern Arnis, so I'm not as involved in it as I could be.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 1, 2005)

The JKD philosophy is one of those things that everyone says they do, and very few actually do.  That includes schools that teach "JKD" as well.  

 So it's great that you like the philosophy of Bruce Lee, but perhaps you shouldn't just be looking for a school that has that label on the sign, look for a good coach that encourages those traits.  Doesn't matter if its JKD, Boxing, Muay Thai, BJJ, MMA, Kung Fu, Kali or anything else on the door...


----------



## BostonÜberAlles (Jul 1, 2005)

*Andrew Green* - Yeah, that seemed to be a problem when looking over a few schools.  Hopefully some of the ones I'm checking out will stay true to the philosophy.  If not then I'll most likely look for a Muay Thai / BJJ school.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> The JKD philosophy is one of those things that everyone says they do, and very few actually do.


 Agreed. Saying we "absorb what is useful" is just advertising for many schools.

 While some JKD schools still actively do this, others are stuck in a rut of teaching exactly what Bruce Lee taught, which seems counter to his own teachings!


----------



## jkdhit (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah try the 2 week intro course   a lot of schools have started offering intro courses usually 1 course or a trial period of 1 or 2 weeks to give you a feel of how the class works and to see if you enjoy it or not. most schools nowadays are willing to modify classes to fit the wants of students  as long as students are willing to speak up


----------

